
Show HN: (Yet another) marketplace to buy/sell profitable websites - wewantweb
https://wewantwebsites.com
======
wewantweb
Specifically, a marketplace for websites/web apps with organic search traffic
and earnings.

Sellers never pay any fees and we only want to list the very best sites at
fair prices. No starter sites, no sites with no revenue, no sites with $100 a
month earnings that are selling for $20k!

Currently looking for sellers that fit the bill, so please reach out if you
have a website to sell.

~~~
codegladiator
> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

